# kickback



## kenkinard (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a new S&W 38 airweight 2in barrel. I shot it for the first time and to my great disappointment it kicked back to such a degree that it cut my thumb badly. That was the other day. Today my dog got after a snake and I pulled the gun and shot the snake but again it kicked back and cut my thumb. My question is if I can do something to avoid this kickback? I have small hands but not weak. I use two hand grip. Because my gun is small my little finger on main gripping hand does not fit on the grip. I feel like my grip pressure when firing is very firm but still I get the kickback and twisting. Can anything be done to improve this situation. Would I have the same problem with a compact auto? thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the forum.

"Kickback" is when someone gets an under the table payoff, and has nothing to do with firearms. The correct term you want is "recoil", which is a physics-based reaction to transfer of energy (or a sudden movement away from something suddenly horrifying).

One should not be getting cut by a handgun, so when this happens, you are holding it incorrectly and therefor need to change the way you hold your handgun. IOW, you need to keep your fleshy parts away from the projections. One way to do this is to just adjust the way you hold the handgun. A second way is to change the grip (or, more properly for a revolver -- "stocks"). There are a great many different grips styles and sizes you can get.

The little finger does not need to fit around the grip. Curl it up (like fingers 2,3, and 4) and bring it up under the bottom of the grip. No need to let it hang out in space when you shoot. If this is uncomfortable to you, then get a larger grip such as a Hogue Monogrip.

Something as basic as holding a handgun in the correct fashion seems to be beyond you, so before you do any more shooting, you should take a basic beginners handgun shooting course. You will be safer to you and those around you, and your hands will thank you.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

An airweight gun is very simply the wrong gun for anyone new to shooting.

It sounds like in addition to aquiring some training you need to get a different gun with a bit more weight.

Try to find a shooting range that rents guns and try some of different brands and weights before purchasing your next one.

good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Would I have the same problem with a compact auto?


Yes. The smaller the gun the harder it is to control.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

You will experience recoil from almost all guns. As a general rule the smaller the caliber and the larger the gun, your recoil will be less.

Before trading off your gun, you might want to visit a range that rents different guns for you to "try out".

Also your grips just may be wrong and a good instructor and a class on handgun safety will help you a lot.

The NRA has classes all over the USA.

Good luck, don't give up yet - shooting is for all ages / sizes / sex - you just need to find the right combination for you.

:smt1099


----------



## Kim (Sep 28, 2009)

I too had my thumb cut by the recoil of my gun the first time i shot it. I was use to my husbands 1911 and held my Kahr P9 the same way, but quickly found out that was wrong. I had to change my grip on my gun. I am pleased to say I didnt give up and kept shooting that morning. By pulling the slide back with an empty clip and gripping the gun, I was able to see exactly were my hands should be safely.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, I should have also told you that I've been shooting for 1 million years and the 1st time I shot my new Kimber (last year) I was so excited that I did not have the correct grip and it bit my thumb ... 

It can happen to anyone


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

kenkinard said:


> I have a new S&W 38 airweight 2in barrel. I shot it for the first time and to my great disappointment it kicked back to such a degree that it cut my thumb badly. That was the other day. Today my dog got after a snake and I pulled the gun and shot the snake but again it kicked back and cut my thumb. My question is if I can do something to avoid this kickback? I have small hands but not weak. I use two hand grip. Because my gun is small my little finger on main gripping hand does not fit on the grip. I feel like my grip pressure when firing is very firm but still I get the kickback and twisting. Can anything be done to improve this situation. Would I have the same problem with a compact auto? thanks


If you want free quick and easy instructions check you tube. I learned a ton about proper stance, proper grip, gun saftey and cleaning. Is this the gun you have

?


----------

